# Smarty's 2nd year..Tax Day



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I will always remember the day Smarty came into my life, April 15, 2007. I left the Masters, drove to meet the breeder, took one look and the rest is history. So every Tax Due Date, I will know what I was doing on that particular day and being thankful she came into my life. (Oh, I forgot her real birthday so this is my atonement.)


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

AWWWW Sandi I think the day they come into our lives maybe a bigger deal than their birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy SMARTY Day!! Finally something good out of tax day :whoo: 

I love his name, well I do love smarties


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe it's been 2 yrs already. I think their real b'day is the day we got them, too. I will never forget the day, the weather, the trip to get them, and the things they did.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaBaloo said:


> Happy SMARTY Day!! Finally something good out of tax day :whoo:
> 
> I love his name, well I do love smarties


:frusty:I should have added an i or ee to Her name, everyone thinks she is a he.:lalala:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, my bad...I missed the she :sorry:! I don't know how I missed that, she is beautiful...I love the darker face with the light chest.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good save Angie. People are always calling her, he, because of her name. Thank you she does have pretty color and markings.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sandi,
Wishing you and Smarty a happy day and celebrate each other!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, Happy Smarty Day to you!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have always thought that was a pretty smart little girl. I think we need new pictures of her on tax day...something to make us all smile.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Homecoming Day, Smarty!


----------

